# vosotros, ustedes



## criscris

Cecilio said:


> Yo creo que se puede decir de una manera u otra, con "estaba" o "estaban".
> 
> Una forma del tipo "estabais" (--> "vosotros estabais") no existe en Hispanoamérica, pero es la que más acerca al original italiano, "eravate" (--> "voi eravate"). La opción con "estaba" sería perfectamente normal también. Sin embargo, si decimos "estaban" la cosa cambia, ya que implica un sujeto de cortesía, "ustedes". Ese matiz se pierde en el plural en Hispanoamérica, ya que allí no existe el "vosotros". En la frase original en italiano se observa que ese "voi" no es de cortesía, ya que previamente se ha hablado de un "tú".


Perdona Cecilio, no comprendo. Como no  existe 'vosotros' en Hispanoamerica? No se puede decir 'vosotros estabais' 'tu y el otro estabais'?


----------



## Cecilio

criscris said:


> Perdona Cecilio, no comprendo. Como no se existe 'vosotros' en Hispanoamerica? No se puede decir 'vosotros estabais' 'tu y el otro estabais'?



Pues no, esa es una de las grandes diferencias entre el español de España y el de Hispanoamérica. En España diferenciamos entre "vosotros" y "ustedes", mientras que en los países de Hispanoamérica (y en algunos lugares de España como las Islas Canarias) utilizan solo "ustedes". Allí no se diría "vosotros estabais" sino "ustedes estaban".


----------



## criscris

Cecilio said:


> Pues no, esa es una de las grandes diferencias entre el español de España y el de Hispanoamérica. En España diferenciamos entre "vosotros" y "ustedes", mientras que en los países de Hispanoamérica (y en algunos lugares de España como las Islas Canarias) utilizan solo "ustedes". Allí no se diría "vosotros estabais" sino "ustedes estaban".


Y por eso en Hispanoamerica hay que decir 'tu y el otro estaban' ? Correcto?


----------



## Cecilio

criscris said:


> Y por eso en Hispanoamerica hay que decir 'tu y el otro estaban' ? Correcto?



Sí. "Tú y el otro" equivale a "ustedes" en Hispanoamérica", mientras que en España equivale a "vosotros".


----------



## criscris

Cecilio said:


> Sí. "Tú y el otro" equivale a "ustedes" en Hispanoamérica", mientras que en España equivale a "vosotros".


Muchas gracias. Ahora conozco algo mas.


----------



## Neuromante

De todos modos Cecilio, no en toda Sudamérica se usa el Ustedes. Hay varios países que utilizan el Vosotros. 
Siendo italianos, visto que ambas formas son aceptadas por la Academia, creo que tendrán permiso para utilizar la que más les agrade


----------



## Cecilio

Neuromante said:


> En la frase de la duda, en Canarias, se diría "Estaba" y no "estaban" Si no existiera ese final "ninguno de los dos" entonces sí se diria "estaban", en plural. Pero no sabría explicar por qué.
> 
> 
> De todos modos Cecilio, no en toda Sudamérica se usa el Ustedes. Hay varios países que utilizan el Vosotros.
> Siendo italianos, visto que ambas formas son aceptadas por la Academia, creo que tendrán permiso para utilizar la que más les agrade



Parece ser que en Méjico sí que sonaría normal esa frase con "estaban", pero vaya, yo no soy mejicano y realmente no puedo decir si esa frase es del todo posible o no.

Yo me imagino que, en general, los italianos que aprenden español utilizan materiales hechos en España y tienden a aprender el español de España, del mismo modo que en España se suele aprender el inglés británico. Yo soy profesor de inglés y enseño inglés británico, que es el que hablo. Si un alumno mío escribe "color" le digo que es un error, porque en inglés británico se escribe "colour". De la misma manera, si yo estuviera en Italia dando clases de español esperaría que mis alumnos utilizasen el "vosotros", y marcaría como error una frase en la que utilizaran el "ustedes" cuando se trata de una situación en la que no se dan frases de cortesía. Se podría aprovechar ese momento para comentar lo del "ustedes" en Hispanoamérica", pero lo que no haría nunca sería decirles a mis alumnos: "Aquí tenéis el "vosotros" y el "ustedes", utilizadlo como queráis, porque ambas formas valen". Eso sería absurdo. La persona que aprende español tiene que tener en cuenta ese tipo de cosas y, en última instancia, tomar decisiones. Si lo que quiere es aprender un español de España, tendrá que utilizar las formas de "vosotros", de eso no cabe la menor duda. No hacerlo sería una incongruencia.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y si el profesor fuera Venezolano? ¿Lo harías dar las clases con la gramática de España, siendo igualmente correcta su forma de hablar?

El español es una lengua pannacional, no puedes limitar sus reglas a un solo país. De todos modos no creo que muchos italianos quieran aprender un español de España, querrán aprender español, sencillamente.

Ese comentario de mi post anterior quería ser simpático, nada más.


----------



## Cecilio

Cada profesor, sea de donde sea, debe tomar sus propias decisiones acerca de lo que está enseñando, del mismo modo que el que aprende tiene también que tomar sus propias decisiones. Las combinaciones son muchas, sobre todo en una lengua tan interancional como es el español.

Mis comentarios iban encaminados a aclarar este punto de cara a los italianos que participan en este foro. No me vale lo de que ambos usos son aceptables y por lo tanto los que aprenden español pueden elegir entre uno y otro. No es tan sencillo, ni mucho menos. El italiano que aprende español con materiales hechos en España y con profesores españoles o formaos en España debe saber que una frase del tipo "¿Dónde van ustedes?" es claramente errónea cuando la dice alguien que está hablando a su grupo de amigos. Es así de simple. Es un error como una casa.


----------



## Neuromante

Cecilio said:


> Cada profesor, sea de donde sea, debe tomar sus propias decisiones acerca de lo que está enseñando, del mismo modo que el que aprende tiene también que tomar sus propias decisiones. Las combinaciones son muchas, sobre todo en una lengua tan interancional como es el español.
> 
> Mis comentarios iban encaminados a aclarar este punto de cara a los italianos que participan en este foro. No me vale lo de que ambos usos son aceptables y por lo tanto los que aprenden español pueden elegir entre uno y otro. No es tan sencillo, ni mucho menos. El italiano que aprende español con materiales hechos en España y con profesores españoles o formaos en España debe saber que una frase del tipo "¿Dónde van ustedes?" es claramente errónea cuando la dice alguien que está hablando a su grupo de amigos. Es así de simple. Es un error como una casa.


Para empezar no he dicho que sea "aceptable" sino que ambas formas son *aceptadas*, hay una enorme diferencia. Ninguna va por delante de la otra.

Esa frase no es, ni mucho menos, erronea. Es absolutamente correcta y no es "simple" anteponer la forma propia de hablar ante la de los demás. Si el conjunto de las academias recoje esa forma, esa forma es válida. El italiano que aprende español, te parecerá una perogruyada pero lo que aprende es español y no "español de España" que es *solo* una forma entre tantas. Otra cosa es la forma en que su profesor hable español. Y ya pregunté que pàsaría si el profesor fuera venezolano.

Yo soy español, uso el *ustedes* y te puedo asegurar que *NO* es una forma erronea. Solo será erronea cuando un peninsular dentro de la peninsula ibérica la use con su grupo de amigos. Solo en ese caso. No puedes decir que si un italiano la usa y su profesor, no es correcta. Es así de simple


----------



## kolya97

Neuromante, disculpa que te corrija, pero el “vosotros” no se utiliza en ninguna región de Hispanoamérica. Lo he escuchado muy pocas veces y siempre en situaciones muy formales (repito, muy pocas), p. ej. en los discursos de algunos académicos. En estos casos – como ven – equivaldría al Uds. utilizado en España (¡qué curioso!).
 
En algunas partes de Hispanoamérica existe el “voseo”, pero eso ya es otra cuestión…


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, más a mi favor. Sobre todo porque pensaba que Colombia era uno de estos sitios y veo que eres colombiana


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola y perdonen/perdonéis mi intromisión... 
¿Entonces sería correcto conocer y usar las dos formas dependiendo de la origen de tu interlocutor? O sea... yo soy italiana y hablo con mi novio que es colombiano: uso el ustedes. Voy en Barcelona donde vive él y ahí usaré el vosotros con los nativos. Para mi (aunque me quede difícil porque ya he aprendido la primera opción  ) sería una forma de respeto del castellano hablado por cada persona, no hay diferencia... Pero cuando dos personas hispanohablantes hablen entre ellos y su origen es diferente (por ejemplo España y México), ¿cómo sería el comportamiento más correcto? ¿Hay que preferir la forma del país donde están en aquel momento, o simplemente cada uno mantiene su manera de hablar sin que nadie quede "ofendido"?
 Saludos a todos los países en que se hable este idioma encantador.
Silvia.


----------



## Cecilio

Neuromante said:


> El italiano que aprende español, te parecerá una perogruyada pero lo que aprende es español y no "español de España" que es *solo* una forma entre tantas.



No conozco ningún libro de texto que sea capaz de enseñar una abstracción del tipo "español". ¿Qué es eso? ¿Quién lo habla? Volvamos al ejemplo del inglés: los libros de texto de esa lengua enseñan, básicamente, inglés británico o inglés americano. Me imagino que los libros de texto hechos en españa enseñan básicamente el estándar de España, con alguna referencia a los usos de Hispanoamérica. Pero no existe ningún hablante de ese "español" que tú mencionas, ni ha existido nunca. Ni creo que exista ningún profesor de español que enseñe abstracciones panhispánicas, ni ninguno, por otra parte, que ignore por completo las diferencias.

Si yo fuera profesor de español para extranjeros (cosa que ya hice hace años) intentaría que mis alumnos no mezclaran las cosas. Intentaría que pronunciaran el sonido "zeta" y que usaran el "vosotros". Tal vez en algún momento aparecería algún alumno que se ha formado en Hispanoamérica y que se siente cómodo con el "ustedes" y con la pronunicación de la "z" como "s", pues muy bien, no habría ningún problema, aceptaría su forma de hablar e intentaría que la mantuviera de manera coherente. Al mismo tiempo, le mostraría mi manera de hablar español para que la tuviera en cuenta.

Tal vez sería bueno hacer una encuesta entre los foreros italianos que participan en el foro "Español-Italiano" para ver cuáles son sus preferencias. ¿Qué prefieren aprender, español peninsular o alguna otra variante?

¿Cómo ven el 'español', como una idea abstracta o como algo que se habla en algún lugar concreto?


----------



## yaya.mx

s10975 said:


> Hola y perdonen/perdonéis mi intromisión...
> ¿Entonces sería correcto conocer y usar las dos formas dependiendo de la origen de tu interlocutor? O sea... yo soy italiana y hablo con mi novio que es colombiano: uso el ustedes. Voy en Barcelona donde vive él y ahí usaré el vosotros con los nativos. Para mi (aunque me quede difícil porque ya he aprendido la primera opción  ) sería una forma de respeto del castellano hablado por cada persona, no hay diferencia... Pero cuando dos personas hispanohablantes hablen entre ellos y su origen es diferente (por ejemplo España y México), ¿cómo sería el comportamiento más correcto? ¿Hay que preferir la forma del país donde están en aquel momento, o simplemente cada uno mantiene su manera de hablar sin que nadie quede "ofendido"?
> Saludos a todos los países en que se hable este idioma encantador.
> Silvia.



Yo las veces que he estado en España siempre he usado el "ustedes" y se me quedaban viendo raro, jaja. Y también tenía una roomie de Barcelona que cuando le hablaba de "ustedes" me decia que porque le hablaba de manera tan formal, jaja, que les hablara de "vosotros", peero yo no estoy acostumbrada y en algunos casos ni se la conjugación, fue por eso que en mi examen de español en Italia me saque 28 en el escrito.


----------



## Neuromante

s10975 said:


> Hola y perdonen/perdonéis mi intromisión...
> ¿Entonces sería correcto conocer y usar las dos formas dependiendo de la origen de tu interlocutor? O sea... yo soy italiana y hablo con mi novio que es colombiano: uso el ustedes. Voy en Barcelona donde vive él y ahí usaré el vosotros con los nativos. Para mi (aunque me quede difícil porque ya he aprendido la primera opción  ) sería una forma de respeto del castellano hablado por cada persona, no hay diferencia... Pero cuando dos personas hispanohablantes hablen entre ellos y su origen es diferente (por ejemplo España y México), ¿cómo sería el comportamiento más correcto? ¿Hay que preferir la forma del país donde están en aquel momento, o simplemente cada uno mantiene su manera de hablar sin que nadie quede "ofendido"?
> Saludos a todos los países en que se hable este idioma encantador.
> Silvia.


Cada uno usa la forma que le es natural por origen. Y si has aprendido el español usando Ustedes puedes seguir usándolo incluso en España, como seguro que hace tu novio 

Cecilio Cuando hablas del español y su abstracción... ¿Te das cuenta que me estás dando la razón? Ya que nombras la Zeta, espero que no sea porque yo soy canario, hay un hilo donde se discutió el valor de su pronunciación frente a la "S" todo lo que se dijo allí sigue siendo aplicable en este caso del Vosotros/Ustedes y los estractos del diccionario por supuesto también.


----------



## Cecilio

Neuromante said:


> Cecilio Cuando hablas del español y su abstracción... ¿Te das cuenta que me estás dando la razón? Ya que nombras la Zeta, espero que no sea porque yo soy canario, hay un hilo donde se discutió el valor de su pronunciación frente a la "S" todo lo que se dijo allí sigue siendo aplicable en este caso del Vosotros/Ustedes y los estractos del diccionario por supuesto también.



He mencionado lo de la "z" por poner un ejemplo claro de diferencia entre el español de España y el de Hispanoamérica, y no porque tú seas canario.

No sé en qué te estoy dando la razón, la verdad. No acabo de entender tus razonamientos ni tus comentarios.

Mencionas "el valor de su pronunciación" respecto de la "z". No sé a qué te refieres. ¿Las pronunciaciones tienen algún tipo de valor? Yo pronuncio la "z". Si tuviera que dar clases de español para extranjeros no podría obviar ese fonema de ninguna manera.


----------



## ampurdan

Yo no soy profesor de ningún idioma, pero no me parece bien que un profesor califique el uso informal de "ustedes" o  el de  "vosotros" como incorrecto. Yo creo que los alumnos deberían ser advertidos de buen principio que existen diferencias entre el español de los distintos países, y desde luego, no concentraría el esfuerzo en corregir como error el uso que no sólo es aceptable, si no que es mayoritario en otras partes donde se habla español. Por ejemplo, no me esforzaría en los primeros niveles para que se pronunciara la "z" al estilo de Castilla, aunque yo les hablaría como hablo yo, claro está. De mí aprenderían la conjugación con vosotros, pero deberían ser advertidos de que la segunda persona, singular y plural, es usada de distintos formas en todo el ámbito lingüístico.

Por otra parte, si fuera profesor en Hispanoamérica o en Estados Unidos, probablemente me dirigiría a mis alumnos con el "ustedes". Otra cosa sería hacerles un flaco favor.


----------



## Cecilio

ampurdan said:


> Yo no soy profesor de ningún idioma, pero no me parece bien que un profesor califique el uso informal de "ustedes" o  el de  "vosotros" como incorrecto. Yo creo que los alumnos deberían ser advertidos de buen principio que existen diferencias entre el español de los distintos países, y desde luego, no concentraría el esfuerzo en corregir como error el uso que no sólo es aceptable, si no que es mayoritario en otras partes donde se habla español. Por ejemplo, no me esforzaría en los primeros niveles para que se pronunciara la "z" al estilo de Castilla, aunque yo les hablaría como hablo yo, claro está. De mí aprenderían la conjugación con vosotros, pero deberían ser advertidos de que la segunda persona, singular y plural, es usada de distintos formas en todo el ámbito lingüístico.
> 
> Por otra parte, si fuera profesor en Hispanoamérica o en Estados Unidos, probablemente me dirigiría a mis alumnos con el "ustedes". Otra cosa sería hacerles un flaco favor.



Tus planteamientos me parecen perfectos, cada docente debe tomar sus propias decisiones y actuar al respecto, y por supuesto establecer diferentes enfoques según el nivel del alumnado. De todas maneras, una cosa es opinar a priori y otra cosa estar en el aula en el día a día.

El concepto de "error" está muy presente en las aulas y es un factor determinante a la hora de evaluar a los alumnos, actividad muy frecuente entre el profesorado. Por mucho que maticemos ese conceto, el profesor se encuentra en muchas situaciones en las que debe "decir algo".

Por otra parte, el factor estadístico me produce cierto vértigo. Ya sé que los que pronunciamos la "z" somos minoría en el ámbito hispánico (más o menos el 10 % del total), pero yo dudo mucho que eso sea relevante a efectos prácticos. Hay muchas razones de peso por las que muchos europeos que aprenden español se inclinarían por aprender la variante española estándar: proximidad geográfica, afinidad socio-cultural, etc. Vuelvo a decirlo: me encantaría que los foreros italianos que aprenden español opinaran sobre el tema. ¿Cómo ven ellos todo esto?


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo con ampurdán y cecilio.

Yo tengo dos profesoras de español. Una es andaluza, por lo tanto utiliza la "z". Yo he aprendido esta forma y siempre la utilizo. 
La otra profesora que tengo es argentina, y ella utiliza la "s", pero yo sigo usando mi "z", primero porque me gusta más  (perdonádme, hispanohablantes del otro lado del charco), y segundo porque es la forma que aprendí desde el principio, y ahora me costaría mucho cambiar según la profesora que tengo. Y tampoco la argentina me dice nada cuando hablo con la "z", claro está.
Además, si empezara a hablar con la profesora andaluza utilizando la "s", ella nunca me diría nada, ni siquiera que es un error.

De todos modos, me han enseñado desde el principio que en los países de América Latina utilizan la "s", entonces reconozco la diferencia.
Me han asimismo enseñado la diferencia entre el "ustedes" y el "vosotros", el "tenés" y el "tienes", etc. etc.

Por lo tanto, creo que cada profesor tiene que utilizar su forma más congenial, pero es imprescindible que expecifique las diferencias que existen entre los varios países de habla hispánica.


----------



## kolya97

Hola S10975, contestando tu pregunta, los hispanoamericanos no nos ofendemos si se utiliza el "vosotros", supongo que en la Penísula tampoco se ofenden si se utiliza el "ustedes", simplemente puede sonar un poco raro. Pero vaya que sería difícil - si no imposible - adaptarse a la forma de hablar de cada interlocutor ! Imagínate que estuvieras hablando con un argentino, un colombiano y un madrileño a la vez  ...Una simple conversación se convertiría en un examen de respuesta múltiple: ¿será que le digo "tú coges el coche", no! mejor "vos tomás el coche"... o tal vez "tú coges el carro"....?   ¡Pura gimnasia para las neuronas!


----------



## Ghevèn

Pasa lo mismo en Italia y Suiza (Ticino): hay un montón de palabras que significan cosas diferentes en los dos idiomas...


----------



## reys

Hola! Pero vaya interesante polémica se ha armado! Me permiten opinar habiendo leído ya todas sus opiniones? Lo haré por puntos ya que aparecieron varias cosas a tomar en cuenta (según mi muy personal enfoque):

1. Al ser mexicano en Argentina también he tenido varios choques aún cuando se trata de la misma lengua. Es lo enriquecedor del idioma! Aquí se usa el "voseo" más es raro escuchar el "vosotros" (casos muy, muy formales, como bien dijeron anterioremente), más bien se emplea el "ustedes".
2. He charlado con amigos españoles y ellos me hablan de "vosotros" y yo de "ustedes" no ha existido ningún tipo de problema. Todo bajo un marco de respeto y conciencia de que se trata de una cuestión cultural, nada más.
3. En cuanto a la polémica si para el italiano se debe o no enseñar un español en particular, sería interesante saber cuantos de ellos lo hacen para venir a radicar o visitar países Latinoamericanos. Me imagino que su destino o preferencia es España, por lo que me parece bien que se les enseñe el español ibérico.
4. Lo que si no me parece adecuado es marcar tan drásticamente la diferencia. En el plano docente, como lo plantea Cecilio, está bien que se enseñe así si todo el material y programas son de España. Pero creo que también, por cuestiones de cultura general sería oportuno mencionarle al alumno que si bien allá dicen "vosotros", de esta parte del mundo se usa el "ustedes" y la marcada diferencia entre "z" y "s". Nada más. Como breviario cultural.

No me extenderé más. Disculpen la intromisión. Coincido con Cecilio en saber la opinión de nuestros amigos italianos.

Saludos a "vosotros" y "ustedes"!


----------



## reys

kolya97 said:


> Hola S10975, contestando tu pregunta, los hispanoamericanos no nos ofendemos si se utiliza el "vosotros", supongo que en la Penísula tampoco se ofenden si se utiliza el "ustedes", simplemente puede sonar un poco raro. Pero vaya que sería difícil - si no imposible - adaptarse a la forma de hablar de cada interlocutor ! Imagínate que estuvieras hablando con un argentino, un colombiano y un madrileño a la vez  ...Una simple conversación se convertiría en un examen de respuesta múltiple: ¿será que le digo "tú coges el coche", no! mejor "vos tomás el coche"... o tal vez "tú coges el carro"....?   ¡Pura gimnasia para las neuronas!



Hola, Kolya97! Te puedo decir que ya me ha pasado. Imagínate la charla tan exquisita y enriquecedora que tuve con un argentino y español (siendo yo de México)!! No nos atrevíamos a abrir la boca luego de descubrir que varios términos no eran muy decentes para la contraparte, jajajaja... Maravilloso!

El español es una maravillosa lengua! Háblese donde se hable!  Saludos!


----------

